# Is this normal?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Do my chickens have a respiratory Illness? They r both sometimes opening their mouth tilting their head up. Also I feel like they breathe faster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know one can answer that question without seeing it happen.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know one can answer that question without seeing it happen.


Sorry what?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why can’t I start a topic


----------

